# Experienced ER Coder in OR Looking for Remote Coding



## Andrschery (May 27, 2009)

Hi All,

I am a Licensed Practical Nurse, Certified Procedural Coder with additional Certification as E/M Auditor Coder.  I have over 25 years experience in the healthcare industry with 8 years of ER Outpatient Coding Experience (pro-fee).  I have done very little facility side coding.  Given the opportunity with a learning curve I am sure I would have no problem picking up the facility charges.  I have recently been laid off from my current position working remotely.  I am in search of remote coding opportunities.  I am very organized, remain focused, work well under pressure, have the ability to meet production requirements, and have a lot of self discipline.  My office is HIPAA compliant.
I have great problem solving skills, with the ability to code complex senarios without difficulty.  
On request via email I will send you my resume, and look forward to learning of opportunities that your company may have available.  I would consider local travel on occassion.  I am also not opposed to contract coding opportunities.  Although not listed on my resume I have experience as a Family Practice Coder, Neurology Coder, and Office Manager for a Neurology Clinic.  The positions in Family Practice and Neurology were both over 14 years ago. Please contact me via email Andrschery@centurytel.net
Thank you,

Cheryl


----------

